# got stove? (woodstove porn)



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 10, 2011)

was at the shop today working on some stuff, thought i'd shoot a few pictures. here's the south plant.






come on in

some raw stoves awaiting their turn on the finish line





here's a shot of the finish line , sorry about the resolution wasnt fully lit when i shot it






acres of stoves...




and more stoves...




still more stoves





you get the picture





by the way, back in july there wouldnt have been any space in the floor.




these are staged to ship to a store maybe in your neck of the woods





whats the next big thing coming from ESW?  you'll see soon


----------



## fossil (Dec 10, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> whats the next big thing coming from ESW?  you'll see soon



Tease!!


----------



## JustWood (Dec 10, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 10, 2011)

i know , i suck dont i?

we have a couple things in the works, a new pellet stove with a more modern "euro" look and possibly a medium non-cat which should fall kinda between the 30 and the 13 (its still just ink on paper) but the pellet stove is already at testing. i'll post a pic of it when we have it ready to go into production. you'll see it here before you do in the stores


----------



## rottiman (Dec 10, 2011)

uncontrolabLEE said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, a PALLET stove.......................with a rustic "country wood" look   LOL


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 10, 2011)

Firewood?

-SF


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks for the pics mike! a very clean plant.  now, how about some from the test facility, if you have one?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 11, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> thanks for the pics mike! a very clean plant.  now, how about some from the test facility, if you have one?



we do have a test facility, its kind of a mess right now , working on it. anyway, i can look and see if i have some older shots of it most of our "day to day" burning we dont use the actual test stand setup.  today i was burning a couple of EP units side by side in  a burn trailer we have set up for "non-calibrated" burn testing



please excuse the mess, its meant to be functional, not pretty, i can burn like 8 pellet stoves and a woodstove in it simultaniously if i want but usually have just a couple running at a time. gets kinda hot in there otherwise :cheese:

the roller line just makes it easier to roll em in and out, the flues "swing" as the connectors on different models are at different heights so we just roll em and swing the pipe until its level then attach.

the location of the south plant is nice too, here's the "yard"




had a few turkeys out there the other day



i looked through what i have uploaded, and only shots i have in the lab are of a 25-ep up on the scales burning doing emmissions tests but all you can really see is the stove and the scale


----------



## n3pro (Dec 11, 2011)

"should fall kinda between the 30 and the 13" 

I like the sound of that, I would defiantly be interested in that to replace mine which will hopefully be good for a long while.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 11, 2011)

n3pro said:
			
		

> "should fall kinda between the 30 and the 13"
> 
> I like the sound of that, I would defiantly be interested in that to replace mine which will hopefully be good for a long while.



at risk of being chastised i will say 

its being looked at, and we are playing with some new angles in doing so. but not much past the ink on paper stage as of yet. 

as for pellet, we are playing with a model based on the CPM firebox and the EP burn pot. will be pellet only, it heats like a sonofagun, and it has the look of the "euro style" its actually rounded on the sides. i call it "the beer can" because of its shape, im thinking the model is gonna be a 25-IP there arent any photo's yet because we havent "dressed" her yet. LMAO guess that would be "pellet porn" :lol:


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics . . . as an avid viewer of "How it's made" I always enjoy pictures of stuff being built . . . or seeing where it was built at least.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 23, 2012)

pellet fired grill by englander will be available for vendor orders on about 1 dec 12.

still working on the medium sized woodstove working to have it come in at about 2.4-2.6 CF firebox. will likely debut next season


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 23, 2012)

Where is the new pellet stove? ? Will it be released by this season? Or is the testing going to prohibit sales this year?

The Pellet Grill looks awesome.... Any stats? As to hopper capacity, sq in of grilling space, BTU's, etc? Is it all indirect heat,  or can it Sear? 

Compared to others (just by what I see) the hopper looks to be pretty big?

Sorry for the "Grilling" Mike!  (pun intended)  Any indication of price?

Edit: Are the bottom 3 buttons still adjustable,  like on the pellet models? As far as trimming the fuel and/or air? The exhaust doesn't seem to be adjustable?  Maybe its how the stack looks in the pic..


----------



## fossil (Aug 23, 2012)

That's a nice looking pellet grill, Mike.  I'm looking forward to learning more about it.  Rick


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 23, 2012)

a few things about the grill (i'll get to the new pellet stove tomorrow i just assembled a couple of them today for demo for home depot and lowes (i hand make the demo units one of my favorite jobs) , i forgot i havent posted on it yet) the circuit board in the photo on the grill is not the one that will be on it in production we just mounted it for the photo shoot. the board will look fairly similar same bracket , different touchpad and a 3 led digit readout showing temp setting. the grill will be able to sear (direct heat ) as well as low and slow indirect. i'll have to get the sq in of cooking surface data and post it (didnt think about getting that ) hopper holds about 12-15 lbs (guess) temp controlled via thermocoupler by the control board. dunno about cost of the unit yet either but i'll find that out as well. stay tuned

oh, and yes dex the new pellet stove (25-IP, "imperial") will be available this season but will likely be a special order unit only its a rather involved stove to build but the best part about it (other than the heat ) is that its gonna be one of the easiest stoves out there to service components (cleaning blowers and such) the side panels swing out on hinges to expose the blowers and motors and such.
  stove cleaning is very easy, the direct access ash pan is a nice feature so she can run for quite a while between cleanings, dual function thermostat option is built in just like the EP and CPM where selection of the on-off or high-low is available emmissions numbers are very good.

 unit firebox was based on the CPM firebox uses the same burn pot as the PAH, has ceramic brick facia on back wall same as the CPM has(same part) 250 cfm room fan. hopper is about 60 lb capacity.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 23, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics . . . as an avid viewer of "How it's made" I always enjoy pictures of stuff being built . . . or seeing where it was built at least.


 
i love that show! i'll have to shoot some more pics for ya, maybe get some of the guys in the shots doing the jobs they do. we have a fantastic crew! ive thought many a time about doing a homemade "how its made" powerpoint starting from the raw steel unloading from the truck all the way through the finished product getting loaded on the truck. i thought it would be neat to literally "track" a few pieces of steel through the whole process but its probably a pipe dream due to the amount of time it would take to follow that piece through the whole process. i'll come up with somthing though. i have to go to our video producers studio monday afternoon to do voiceovers for the IP pellet stove video might talk to josh about it (in case you are into this kinda stuff the company is "bright images"   http://brightimagesvideo.com/  a great local company which has shot several of our "installation/operations/service videos" we include with our pellet stoves


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 23, 2012)

"still working on the medium sized woodstove working to have it come in at about 2.4-2.6 CF firebox. will likely debut next season"

This could get interesting.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 23, 2012)

Roger, who has been the driving force behind the pellet grill is doing the concept work on the medium (i call it that for now as it doesnt have a designation yet) non-cat. he's come up with some interesting concepts. im hoping the "brass" will settle on a design soon so we can get down to the "nitty gritty" of dialing in yet another heat tossing beast!


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2012)

What about a 4 cuft thermo controlled cat stove?  Dang it, somebody other than me has got to want one of these.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> What about a 4 cuft thermo controlled cat stove? Dang it, somebody other than me has got to want one of these.


 
Yeah. Six others. 

"Hey Ron and Carroll. We have identified seven or eight people that will sit around and wait for Home Depot to put a 4cf thermo controlled cat on clearance if we design and build it. Dang Ron. I didn't know people really could spit coffee out of their nose."


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah. Six others.


I understand that the stove I want is probably not the market that Englander is aiming for but....

Blaze King can do it......chicken.
(Yeah - I said it  ***as I run out the door***).


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> I understand that the stove I want is probably not the market that Englander is aiming for but....
> 
> Blaze King can do it......chicken.
> (Yeah - I said it  ***as I run out the door***).


 
I'm workin on it Jags...gonna call it the Nebuchadnezzar....the name alone strikes fear into the heart of the masses. Imported all the way from Babylon.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 24, 2012)

If this ends up being a better fit for my house than the 30 (which is possibly overkill), and the stars align, it could be my new stove.
I'll wait for a pilot build pic or something.
Give Roger some OT to get this baby rolling.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 24, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> If this ends up being a better fit for my house than the 30 (which is possibly overkill), and the stars align, it could be my new stove.
> I'll wait for a pilot build pic or something.
> Give Roger some OT to get this baby rolling.


 
i am risking being a pest with him on it, roger is a VP he runs the south plant in his spare time (chuckle), brilliant guy but dont tell him i said that first time i met roger it was 10th grade and he was playing football for heritage high (one of our school's district rivals (we won 28-0 BTW he he) he played defensive tackle i was a tight end so the first time we knocked heads was long before we did so as co-workers.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 24, 2012)

getting back to the grill,

roger says the max temp on the board is 550F which should translate to about 900-950 actual temp of the grill surface itself on the direct side, the cooking surface is 728 sq inches with a little over 200 ( i forget what the actual number is) being direct cooking area, the rest being indirect.


one of the things i learned picking his brain (rogers) was that since the flue pening where the smoke leaves the firebox area being below the indirect cooking grid the smoke will completely surround the meats being smoked on it. this means the "smoke ring  desired by most low and slow cooking types will surround the whole piece being cooked, many of the other smokers have the smoke outlet above the cooking grid which doesnt let the smoke surround the meat as completely.

as for price point (and this is an estimate so dont walk in to the store with a print of this   )we're shooting at a retail between 900 and a grand for the stock unit.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 24, 2012)

next, the IP..


you guys can blame my spouse for this someone decided to take my camera out of my truck to see if i took any pic's from when i helped move my daughter into school (she's a sophmore at UVA Wise over in the far western corner of Va. with the intent to have her BS in nursing (RN) her stated career goal is to work at St. Jude's in Memphis Tn. eventually she knows its not likely she would get that position right outta school but her intent is to work with kids with cancer somewhere. and yes im insanely proud of her)


anyway, since i didn't have my camera when i got to the shop pic's will have to come monday. i will get them though i promise


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> What about a 4 cuft thermo controlled cat stove? Dang it, somebody other than me has got to want one of these.


 
uhhh, no. we aint doin that, would be fun to make one but its a given that its not somthing our vendors would be interested in. i doubt seriously we would go back to cat stoves.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking forward to the mid-size.  I got a friend who would def look at it...30 is too big and the 13 is too shallow for him.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 31, 2012)

ok, here's the 25 IP actually both versions of it , one is round the other is cornered out in a hex shape







the unit has swing open doors on the front and both sides for easy access to the "guts" of the unit, should be as easy a stove to service as any on the market


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 6, 2012)

the pellet grill is now available! i have a PDF on it with specs and such, cant figure out how to post it but i'll e mail it to anyone who wants it PM me an e mail address and i'll send it right out


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2012)

Mike you should be able to post it just like a picture using the Upload a File button.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 6, 2012)

Mike it's great too see Englander is innovating and prospering! You have the unique niche creating well made, reasonably priced stoves that look pretty decent as well.. Look forward to hearing more about your new products including the pellet grills along with pricing etc.

Ray


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 7, 2012)

Any chance of seeing a mid sized insert model?  Looking forward to seeing the new mid size...


----------

